
PayPal blocking transactions containing the word “tardigrade” - bleepblorp
https://twitter.com/ArchieMcPhee/status/1304434532293046272
======
bleepblorp
Paypal's transaction filters have seemingly run into the Scunthorpe Problem[0]
and have concluded that a microrganism[1] is offensive.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrade](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrade)

